

This sapphire smartphone screen is strong, strong, strong - npguy
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13970_7-57571618-78/this-sapphire-smartphone-screen-is-strong-strong-strong/

======
DrinkWater
hmm, so my battery will be fucked up in no time, the back of my phone which is
(usually) made of plastic will get scratched or broken, but, thank you oh
lord, my screen will live forever.

Seriously, this industry needs to reshift their focus.

~~~
MetaCosm
... what? You think the industry should focus on the back of phones being
scratched rather than the screen? How is this related to battery tech?

~~~
DrinkWater
wow.... that was just to emphasize that modern smartphones/mobiles are not
built to last. Should i trace the other wires for you as well?

------
c1u
hard, hard, hard; not strong.

Gorilla glass is not as hard, but is much stronger.

